# ***winter project***



## birdley123 (Jan 5, 2010)

for me is gonna be making my own jigs. I'm looking for some jig making materials (skirts, eyes, hooks, molds, etc.)

whatcha got?


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Janns netcraft
Lurecraft
Just a few that I use. Janns has super fast shipping too!


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

Barlows is a good one too


----------



## kbrush001 (Feb 28, 2011)

mudhole.com and Barlows are exellent places for jig making supplies


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of barlows skirts. I'd go with Do-it if I were looking into buying some skirt ing materiails.


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

If you are looking to make marabou jigs, hit the craft stores....Michaels, Jo-Ann Fabrics etc. I have always picked up marabou, chennille, thread and whatever else catches your eye for making jigs. I primarily make crappie jigs. PM me if you'd like some more info on making them.


----------

